# mountaineering schools on the east coast



## aschir01 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with or recommendations for mountaineering schools on the east coast. After backpacking for a week in Washington, I've get my sights on some of the mountains out that way... I found Chauvin Guides through the AMC, but I was wondering if anyone had any other input. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 9, 2006)

There are a bunch of schools that offer mountaineering classes in the area. They all have qualified guides and I think your experience will most likely matter on who the other people in the class are and what each one wants to get accomplished.

Some schools:
EMS - emsclimb.com
IMCS - www.ime-usa.com/imcs/
Acadia mountain guides - www.acadiamountainguides.com/

Last year I took a class with Acadia mountain guides. They had a real good price for a 2 day class.  They also have a winter trip up to Katahdin, which no one else does and sounds pretty cool.


----------



## aschir01 (Jun 9, 2006)

awesome - thanks for the advice


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 9, 2006)

Of course the problem here is you can really only practice Crampon, self-arresting, belaying & crevasse work, also known as Glacier travel a couple of months of the year.

I did a 1 day hike to Madison hut with EMS (we were supposed to do Washington but Avy condition was extreme - old terms) & they were good & safety conscious.

Signing up for the longer trip out west is a good idea too so you can work a bit with your guides on their terrain.  We almost never use antibots on crampons in the East, out west they are a necessity.


----------



## aschir01 (Jun 10, 2006)

Yup - I am looking for mountianeering courses out here as a precursor to courses/trips out west in the future. At least I have plenty of time to look for classes...


----------

